# Health Medical insurance for subclass 489 Australia



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm moving to Adelaide in Dec 2015 under 489 visa and therefore do not have the option to enroll for Medicare.

I have a few questions in relation to Medical/ Health Insurance and would like the opinion of people who have already moved to Australia under 489 OR from those who have done some research in this area. BTW I'm moving in with my wife (no children).

1. Which insurance is preferable. I heard Bupa is good but please suggest your opinion which insurance you opted for and why?

2. Within how many days after you land in OZ is it mandatory to get an insurance? Do we have any such limit?

3. Approx how much does it cost for insurance for a couple?

4. Does the insurance I take in one state roam i.e. applicable in other states of OZ?

Looking forward for your response. Thank you.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

bump bump


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I can't speak specifically for 489 requirements, but I came on a 457 visa and health coverage was a mandatory condition of my visa.
1. I went with Bupa. This was the one gently suggested by the migration agent, and seemed reasonable from what I Googled regarding costs. I've looked into other insurers since I've arrived, and still find Bupa to be the best cost and their service has been fine for what I've needed.
2. I needed it upon landing, and this was easily set up with them. I'm not aware of any deadlines for a 489 visa holder.
3. This will depend on who you choose, which state you will be in, your ages, etc. You'd need to check the cost estimate tools on the insurer websites for quotes.
4. Yes, the coverage would apply wherever you are in Australia.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for your detailed answers, Maggie. From what you've said and what I've heard so far, I think I'll opt for Bupa as well for my wife and I.

May I know how you got the insurance as soon as you landed? Is there someone I need to contact or should I register myself somewhere?

Also, is it mandatory to get the insurance as soon as you land? 

I'm 32 and my wife is 29. Approx how much in your opinion would the insurance come upto? OR if you don't mind me asking, how much did you have to pay for your insurance?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

For my 457 visa application, I needed to include the confirmation letter from Bupa that I had the appropriate health coverage. However Bupa agreed that they wouldn't start invoicing me for the coverage until my landing date.

The cost of coverage will depend on what benefits are covered, so yours may be quite different from mine. You can use their quote tool to get an estimate and play with adding/removing extras coverage, etc. until you are satisfied with the quote.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Maggie- that should help.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi there,
I am about to come to melbourne on 489 Visa and read this forum about medical insurance. I have family of four (Me my wife and two kids (One 13 and other 8) My questions are as following

1. Do I need to get medical insurance from India Iteslf or can I come to Australia and then get insured ?

2. Which is most preferred insurance company ?
3. I heard of BUPA but how to buy their insurance. I mean can somebody provide their office address in India or may be provide me website address from where I can purchase insurance.

Please reply as soon as possible because my travel date is very near


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Go to Melbourne, walk into their branch office along with all the necessary documents of your entire family and pick the one which suits your family the most.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Prefer Bupa from what I've heard / researched so far.


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

Hi Sunil,

Hope you are doing good mate. just saw your post to thought to ping you as I believe you would have already reached Australia.

Mate I along with my wife are coming to Adelaide, Australia next month and as we are also on 489 State Sponsored Visa, could you please suggest which Medical Insurance you bought, and do we simply get the Medical Insurance by walking in their office or applying online, need your help on this.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I need a small help at the earliest.


May i know what insurance company is good for family with a 1 year old baby. My main objective is the policy should cover GP and Pediatric for my baby and also the vaccination.

Please let me know the good one with somewhat better price.


Regards,

Thanks

Zak


----------

